# I look forward to working with you.



## Grefsen

I'd like to know what some of the ways are that I could write "I look forward to working with you." (or something close to this) in Romanian.

Would this be correct?

Aștept cu nerăbdare să lucrez cu tine.

Multumesc anticipat pentru ajutor!


----------



## farscape

Hmm... I suppose it could work, although if you only met them for a couple of hours this may sound a bit rush, hasty.


If we're using your previous phrase as a segue you could say/write:

Mă bucur că am avut ocazia să te cunosc și sper să lucrăm împreună curând. (Glad to have had the opportunity to meet you and hope to work soon together - almost a direct translation).

Later,
f.


----------



## Grefsen

Vă mulțumesc pentru răspunsul dumneavoastră! 


farscape said:


> Hmm... I suppose it could work, although if you only met them for a couple of hours this may sound a bit rush, hasty.


Even though I only spent a little over an hour during my actual job interview with my soon to be co-worker from Romania, we are going to be working together very closely when I officially start my new job in just 10 days.  I will be working directly with him almost exclusively in the beginning so that I can take over the responsibility of some of the work that he is currently doing. 

I also want to add that this man is very well known in his field and I was able to do some research about him online before we actually met.  This is one of the most exciting career opportunities that I've ever had so this is one of the main reasons why I am so motivated right now to learn more about the Romanian language and culture.  



farscape said:


> If we're using your previous phrase as a segue you could say/write:
> 
> Mă bucur că am avut ocazia să te cunosc și sper să lucrăm împreună curând. (Glad to have had the opportunity to meet you and hope to work soon together - almost a direct translation).


Yes, I would like to combine both phrases in a single sentence.  The only part of your sentence that doesn't work for my situation is the word "hope" since I already know that we will be working together starting on August 17.  This is why I wanted to translate "I look forward to working with you."


----------



## farscape

How about this:

"Mă bucur că te-am cunoscut și sper să colaborăm cu succes." (... and hope to work together successfully).

f.


----------



## irinet

Hi,
If I may, I would like to add something.

Reading your admiring post about his career, I would say: "Sunt încântat (looking forward to working together) că vom lucra împreună" / "Mă bucur să lucrăm împreună". [If there is 'a together' kind of work.


----------



## farscape

There is one "Mă bucur" already 

f.


----------



## irinet

Hiii, 

Mă bucur să te întâlnesc din nou aici, Farscape! !!
I only took a shortcut.


----------



## Grefsen

irinet said:


> Hi,
> If I may, I would like to add something.


Thank you for your reply, *irinet!* 

I have already sent the email to my new Romanian colleague and am anxiously awaiting his reply. 



irinet said:


> Reading your admiring post about his career, I would say: "Sunt încântat (looking forward to working together) că vom lucra împreună" / "Mă bucur să lucrăm împreună". [If there is 'a together' kind of work.


I know that using Google Translate isn't the best way to learn a new language, but having said that, here are the English translations that I get from Google Translate when I enter these two Romanian sentences:

I am pleased that we work together.

I'm glad to work together.


----------



## irinet

That's right.
But, they do not sound as familiar as they seem to do in your language.


----------

